# Sticky  AKFF Select November 2012



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

*AKFF Select*
November 2012








Welcome to AKFF select.

This is a virtual magazine of some of the best AKFF content produced over the month, with contributions from a variety of AKFF members (that had no idea they were contributing). The aim of AKFF select is to promote the best content to further encourage quality contributions from AKFF members. These select threads will be captured in this monthly magazine style format for the enjoyment of members and guests for all time.

November has given me a taste of what it will be like to be an editor during summer. I'm exhausted just thinking about it. With world championships, warming waters, wandering kayak fishos and a wealth of new Japanese plastic to ply, the forum is brimming (breaming?) with content. It's becoming increasingly difficult to select the Select, and that's the way it should be.

In this issue:

Trip Reports
Mingle and Kenza show us that a thousand pictures are worth two words; South Gippsland Vic.
Justcrusin is froggin' it up with a trilogy from the 2nd Hobie world fishing championship parts 1, 2 and 3 from Texas USA.
and V8rob gives us a team GB perpective of the same event.
Spork describes what it's like to end the lineage of both brown trout and brass monkeys at Arthurs Lake Tas.
Squidder, Craig450, Biggee, Rstanek, Pescado, Ado, Codbotherer, Premium, Fishwhisperer & Patwah leave no room for a byline at Dalmeny NSW.
Beekeeper needs only Donatello to complete the set at Scarborough Qld.
and then does so, much to the mirth of Kayakone, Actionsurf & Killer again at Scarborough Qld.
Getsharkd, MrX, Poppyd, Avayak, Sbd and Ajd make out with a Mako at Sydney Northside NSW.
Mingle, The Fishin' Musician and Eric flip one at Flipper on the way to Corner Inlet Vic.
Geminiwraith bleaches the sheet, dons the Roman wreath and yells Toga Toga Toga at Lake MacDonald Qld.
and Bertros changes plans then planets to score an unexpected PB at North Head NSW.

Video Trip Reports
Surfanfish Basses up a storm somewhere in NSW.
Then again, hunting, gathering and editing his way to dinner in NSW.
Couta101 spends some time on the couch and has to settle for re-runs of his best of and bloopers Qld.
and Keza gives a taste of what we can look forward to once he masters the art of movie making at Sydney East Side NSW.

Q&A
Mackayaker asks how best to dispatch your catch.
Mrfaulty draws some passion when he warns of the dangers of using lipgrips for catch and release.
Premium seeks guidance on issues associated with the modern DKOC family (Dual Kayaks, One Car).
Nickthefisho gets some grasshopper and graphical guidance on fishing Mallacoota Vic.
Whippersnapper asks if we prefer naturals or augmented eye popping enhancements ... when is comes to Lure Colours.
Kayakangler seeks tricks for protection from teeth, barbs, spines a gills when handling saltwater monsters.
and Shuggy22 wants to know the pros and cons of SIKs and SOTs.

Kayak Showroom
Mixz0r gives us his personal version of the perfectly pimped Hobie Outback.

The gee wiz Wordpress iPad and iPhone version can be found here courtesy of Kraley.


----------

